# cleaning the antique baby dress



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

It is in excellent shape, just a little yellowed in a couple of places, primarily around the colar and cuffs. Is there a good way to get it white again? I think I need something gentle, because if I wreck it my mother will kill me, but I also really, REALLY want it to look nice for the baby's blessing a week from sunday. Thanks!


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody? Think oxygen bleach would work? Vinegar and sunshine? I am kind of at a loss for what to do with this...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

cool water wash with oxygen bleach. rinse well and sun. that should do it. if you have really stubborn stains, try a bit of lemon juice on them, rinse and sun.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If this is an antique dress, do you really want to take a chance on ruining it?

Personally, I wouldn't try it but, if you must, wash it in cold water with Dreft. Soak it briefly, qently squeeze the water through it, and rinse it in cold water. Don't wring it out. Put it between clean, white towels and roll it up, pressing the water out. Dry it flat on another towel out of the sun.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I wouldn't clean it, but I didn't clean it after my first daughter wore it, and I'm regretting that a little now. Don't think any of the staining is her fault, as she was VERY good and only wore it for about an hour anyway, but still, something that gets worn should be washed, I suppose. :shrug: Did the cool water and oxygen bleach, I only used a tiny bit, and dried it in the sun. It has now gone from kinda yellow to a pale ivory for the most part, but the embroidery went from yellow to snow white, so I think it's good enough. Thanks!


----------

